# These Geckos are soooo cute



## Gone_Feral (Dec 8, 2010)

Firstly, a pair of _Diplodactylus granariensis granariensis _that had just finished shedding...

_















_Secondly, a _Gehyra purpurascens _that gave me a surprise by walking out of the bore..._














_


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 8, 2010)

...and my colleague found this _Moloch horridus_ on her site, sorry 'bout the phone camera pic...


----------



## gold&black... (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the pic's..... Especially love the first few...


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2010)

Very Kool,...the second pics it's like he/she is holding the other ones hand as if to say hang on hun don't be silly now!!

Nice find thanks for sharing


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice pics mate


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just curious, that pic of the thorny devil got me thinking, how do they shed? does the skin just peel away between the spikes or what?


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 8, 2010)

Collector6, I have no idea, maybe they rub, like deer do to remove the velvet.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 8, 2010)

mmm maybe, does anyone know?


----------

